# Nikon D40x upgrade



## Sharksfan62 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi everyone my name is steven and i am new to this website. I currently have a nikon d40x and looking for a upgrade. I usually shoot almost everything landscape, portrait, sports. I have been looking at the d5100 but am not too sure if to jump on it or the d90? I really want something that will work well with lowlight and fast moving objects. Video is not much of a concern for me. Thanks in advance:mrgreen:


----------



## SixShotEspressO (Dec 21, 2011)

I jumped from the D40x to the D300, never regretted that decision. I am still learning so there is lots of room to grow on this platform. I too tend to take a lot of action pix  (my son and wife both play soccer competitively) and low light pix. It performs well. Just my .02.


----------



## cnutco (Dec 21, 2011)

I have both the D90 and D300 and have enjoyed both.  The D300 is a work horse, but I believe that the D90 handles low light better.

If I had to choose today, it would be between the D7000 and the D300 for that lower price point.  If you need a lower price point then the D90 would be the best choice IMO.


----------



## KmH (Dec 21, 2011)

The D5100 does better in low light than the D90 or the D300 does.

The D7000 and the D5100 have essentially the same image sensor, and the same high ISO performance. DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

The differences between the D5100 and D7000 has more to do with features, than with image sensor performance.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 21, 2011)

The d5100 is a pretty great camera. If at all possible I'd go for the D7000, but if it just isn't in the budget? The d5100 is no slouch. In terms of handling it's a HUGE improvement from your d40x.


----------



## Sharksfan62 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you all who have commented and gave advice. i am leaning towards the D5100 thaan this past holiday weekend got to use a canon t2i and really liked it. So now its a toss up between the canon and nikon and am torn between the two lol. Does anyone have insight between the two. Another question which camera would offer the better lense choices? Thanks again everyone for all the advice.


----------



## wolfdale13 (Dec 29, 2011)

my question, how much your budget?


i think D90 is better choice, but if you have more money, why you not think the D7000?


----------



## jake337 (Dec 29, 2011)

Go to a local store and handle both if possible. I'm not sure about the d40x button layout compared to a D90 or D5100. What lens do you currently own? Do you own any AF-D lens? AF-D lens will not autofocus on a D5100, although they will meter. If you have AIS lens or enjoy manual focusing, you may want to save for the D7000 as it will meter old lens as well.

Also ask yourself, what is my D40x lacking that is pushing me to upgrade?  Do you like to print big?  Possibly lens or flash may be a better choice.


----------



## Sharksfan62 (Dec 30, 2011)

my budget is 1000 maybe a little more. I feel my d40x lacks low light capabilities and fast action capabilities. I am trying to takes photos of me and my friend playing hockey and want those sharp action images. I currently only have two lenses that came with the camera kit when bought. 18-55 zoom. So would d90 be my best bet? or maybe a new lense? I have also looked into getting a sb600 flash for my camera and new lens. How much of a difference will it make?


----------



## jake337 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sharksfan62 said:


> my budget is 1000 maybe a little more. I feel my d40x lacks low light capabilities and fast action capabilities. I am trying to takes photos of me and my friend playing hockey and want those sharp action images. I currently only have two lenses that came with the camera kit when bought. 18-55 zoom. So would d90 be my best bet? or maybe a new lense? I have also looked into getting a sb600 flash for my camera and new lens. How much of a difference will it make?



You and your friend playing hockey where?  The park?  On a team?  If you plan mostly for sports maybe someone with knowledge in that field can step in and help some more.


----------



## awdSTi (Dec 30, 2011)

First off happy holiday season everyone! Ok now to cameras I would suggest going for a used d90 and getting a battery grip with a flash and if there is any money left over go for another lens. That way you get a truly nice set up that can compete really well! I just feel that the value there is just overall better for what your doing, plus nikon is coming out with a few new models this spring hopefully!

Now for as far as staying with nikon, I would fully recommend to stay. I just recently started shooting on a nikon d80 with battery grip, 18-55mm & 28-90mm lens. I use to shoot before a canon 5d with a bunch of lens and flashes and a canon rebel xt for back up. Between the the 2 set ups, I prefer my nikon d80 over the 5d, 5d minus the price. My only gripe with nikon is the lack of full frame cameras.
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksfan62 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and help everyone. I would be shooting like my friends just messing around playing hockey and some games. I had another question also (sorry for all my questions) if i were to stick with my d40x for a bit longer which lenses would be great for the d40x and also flashes? and will it make a significant difference?


----------

